
Show HN: WhereIs – A Slack command to locate colleagues in the office - 7ewis
https://github.com/LewisLebentz/WhereIs
======
7ewis
Intro blog post here:

[https://lew.im/2018/09/whereis-slash-
command/](https://lew.im/2018/09/whereis-slash-command/)

Any feedback on the project would be greatly appreciated, it's the first time
I've made something public like this.

